# 850 pound Mako caught off Islamorada last week.



## Boatjob1

<SPAN lang=EN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt">Wow! Check out these photos of an 850 lb mako caught abord The Reel McCoy. Capt. George McElveen had quite a surpise! This sucker was so big we had to pull it out with the forklift! Inside they found part of a tarpon estimated at 75 lbs! Great Islamorada fishing charter experience! This baby took almost 3 hours to drag in fighting, and another 3 hours to tow back to the marina! They had to use the forklift to pull this thing out of the water and weigh it, and it was still alive! The anglers party was made up of Joe Rebman, Obaid Mohammad, Don Sarnoksky, and Eric Oakes, out of Ft. Lauderdale, FL! *This fish was killed because it was a possible state record, and all the meat was given away and used! This is also an individual charter fishing vessel out of Bud N' Mary's; The Reel McCoy is a seperate business entirely from us. Bud N' Mary's is an advocate of catch & release practices for many species, however the captain and crew had caught a possible state record and decided to bring it in and kill it, which we have no opinion towards. Again,theshark was cut upand meat was given away, not wasted.*
*<SPAN lang=EN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt">FOR CHARTERING INFO ON THE REEL MCCOY AND OTHER BOATS AT BUD N' MARY'S: <SPAN style="COLOR: red">800-742-7945 or 305-664-2461*<SPAN lang=EN>









<SPAN lang=EN>









<SPAN lang=EN>









<SPAN lang=EN>









<SPAN lang=EN><SPAN lang=EN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt">Some aerial acrobatics from this 850 lb mako!!! Amazing! 


<SPAN lang=EN>









<SPAN lang=EN>









<SPAN lang=EN>


----------



## John B.

nice shark!!! 

i have a feeling the 'PETA CREW' will flame this one up


----------



## Chris Hood

What a fish! Yeah I have a feeling too that the shark huggers are gonna blow this one up despite the thourough explanation of reasoning for killing it. I personally need little to no reason to justify sticking a big Mako.


----------



## reelhappy

that's why i stay in the boat! them guys with the funny black pajamas and air tanks on their backs and funny shoes are just snacks for that shark!


----------



## jthuwf

My buddy is from south Florida and was down visiting his folks and went out on that charter a day or two after they caught it. He brought back some of the steaks from it.


----------



## Ocean Man

That is an incredible catch, congrats to the angler and crew. Great pic's of it jumping.:takephoto I have no problem with them catching it on rod and reel and keeping it. I think that is a great accomplishment. Now sticking a flying gaff into a free swimming one is another story.......


----------



## dailysaw

Great pic of it flying out of the water. Must of been one Hell of a fight!:hotsun


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *reelhappy (5/20/2008)*that's why i stay in the boat! them guys with the funny black pajamas and air tanks on their backs and funny shoes are just snacks for that shark!


Oh come on, it's fun to swim with the toothy critters. They don't bother you down there. It's only when you have that easy dinner attached to you that they get a little interested. Which is most of the time for me.:doh But I hear of more fisherman having accidents with sharks on their boats than I hear of sharks bitting divers underwater.

But if I see something that size come swimming by, I may permanently brown my suit.:banghead


----------

